# i feel like a boy with a high school crush...



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i have been on cloud nine lately.

when i got married, i had no idea what love was. i had never really felt it before. i had never really DONE it before. but, i think im getting an idea now. lately, you could easily mistake my wife and i for a brand new couple, two people who are totally crushing on each other. actually, its even stronger than that. 

i literally wake up each day wondering how i can show my wife how much i love her, how i can make her happy. im not sure how she did it, but she managed to make me fall so hard for her that sometimes its hard for me to think about my job. i catch myself drifting off...

the one thing that i can say is that... if you want a fantastic marriage, the kind that makes Disney's love stories look like they were written by a bunch of adolescent howler monkeys, you just have to keep working at it. if your spouse is even the least bit willing to work on the marriage with you, it can only get better... and better... and better...

loving life like i never knew i could.

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you know what caused that change?


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's really lovely, how long have you two been married ?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That's great. I pm'd Akinaura recently, but didn't hear back from her. I am glad to hear things are going well.

When a man is as committed to his marriage as you are, it is almost sure to go well.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll make tea said:


> Do you know what caused that change?


it seems like a progression of where things had been going. we have been working pretty hard at improving our relationship for several years now, and its paying off.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

1971 said:


> That's really lovely, how long have you two been married ?


five years.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

jld said:


> That's great. I pm'd Akinaura recently, but didn't hear back from her. I am glad to hear things are going well.
> 
> When a man is as committed to his marriage as you are, it is almost sure to go well.


both of us have been extremely busy lately. that, and i think she is on cloud nine too  
both of us have been spending much less time on the internet these past few weeks. 

she mentioned that you pm'd her and i thought she had responded, but we were in our car and she was on her phone, so her response may not have gone through.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

i hope to get where you are again! that is my dream.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll make tea said:


> Do you know what caused that change?


He gave his story here >> I remember that one ! http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/155073-love-marriage.html .... Very insightful...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> both of us have been extremely busy lately. that, and i think she is on cloud nine too
> both of us have been spending much less time on the internet these past few weeks.
> 
> she mentioned that you pm'd her and i thought she had responded, but we were in our car and she was on her phone, so her response may not have gone through.


Akinaura is a sweet, sweet lady, and I hope you will always be very, very good to her.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread is a good antithesis to the Marriage is Work? thread in this forum, where it is posited that if a marriage or relationship is REALLY good it should require no work.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Awww...you sound like me and my husband! The love is just so thick, so sweet, so deep...


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

> i have been on cloud nine lately.
> 
> when i got married, i had no idea what love was. i had never really felt it before. i had never really DONE it before. but, i think im getting an idea now. lately, you could easily mistake my wife and i for a brand new couple, two people who are totally crushing on each other. actually, its even stronger than that.
> 
> i literally wake up each day wondering how i can show my wife how much i love her, how i can make her happy. im not sure how she did it, but she managed to make me fall so hard for her that sometimes its hard for me to think about my job. i catch myself drifting off...


There was a guy I worked with that told me that a guy he knows can sell me a needle full of something for $20 that will make me feel the same way. 

Were you visiting him over the weekend? :scratchhead:


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Akinaura (Dec 6, 2011)

Wifey here.

To answer y'all's question, I really don't know exactly what I did to change things. I've been doing a lot of reading in the Bible and the Book of Ruth, Proverbs 31, and 1 Corinithians 13:4-6 really jumped out at me.

After a couple of weeks of thinking about things, I decided I didn't really like trying to wear the "pants" in the family. I liked it a lot when my husband took charge of situations. So I decided to give up a majority of the decision making, give it back to my husband. Now does that mean I can't even decide what to wear each day? Nope. Does it mean I can't make financial decisions? Nope. It just means I take his opinions, his thoughts, his feelings into a higher consideration than I had in the past.

Nowadays, I love doing things for my husband. And at the end of the day, I'm treated like a Queen...like royalty, spoiled completely rotten with massages, naps (any mother with kids will appreciate THAT particular treat!), and really anything I want to buy that we can afford.

I don't know if I'm on Cloud 9, but I do feel like I'm rediscovering my husband in a whole new light.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh, Akinaura, what a beautiful post. You and your dh really have a love story going there. I am so happy for you.

You both are working together, and I am so impressed. Thank you for sharing some details, and I hope we hear more from both of you. 

We all love a TAM success story.


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

You guys are married? That's so sweet!


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll make tea said:


> You guys are married? That's so sweet!


married and happy


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

another few days down. this morning, my wife woke me up with clothes and coffee. everything i need to get ready for the day
:smthumbup:

she went out of her way to start my day off in a good mood. 
thats the kind of thing she does lately.

and she wonders why i dont mind shopping with her and buying her little things here and there....


----------



## Akinaura (Dec 6, 2011)

I got these the other day while standing in Home Depot waiting to get some blinds custom cut to a window in our house. 

I just hope I don't kill off the flowers...I've a bit of a black thumb with them...


----------

